# Winter!!



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow guys! Long time since i have been on this site. ha. i guess that would be all of that hot temps and no rain we were getting here in ohio. I love the winter. i just wanted to post this saying that i cant wait to get on the site all the time to get new ideas and stuff. Tomorrow i am setting up most of my gear and i will try to take some pics of all my dads stuff. 




Louiso out.


----------

